# Beginning turner update



## Ken Martin (Dec 8, 2016)

Sorry I haven't checked in like I promised back in June, but I just can't seem to tear myself away from that new lathe! Here are a couple of results:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/Raw%20Materials/745214C7-E927-4EF7-8023-5CC00635793C.jpg 
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/EE46E1EA-99E9-4339-8F7B-A376EA57657C.jpg http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/F2B62E45-3240-402F-B07A-24B766BDFD7F.jpg http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/E25ADAA6-D69C-4A94-8BC9-411BD5B897F6.jpg http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/3F20DD18-4E2E-4F45-BA1E-3634E8F1104E.jpg http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/475BDFC8-937A-4B85-888A-9CB963FB6527.jpg 

Then I got ambitious and just HAD to try that fractal wood burning:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/gifs/4055032C-1493-41A7-ABBB-CD908D53F50C.jpg http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/gifs/B3CEDB2F-E935-4F15-B300-3F05513CBD19.jpg http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/FD248EC0-A355-4715-BA4D-8434AA152508.jpg 

And my favorite...
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/gifs/DDB3A7AB-37D7-4076-AC86-05657C285166.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2016)

Ken, those are superbly done. Good job.
I love the 4th one!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ken Martin (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks! That was an exceptional piece of walnut, for sure!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 9, 2016)

You have been busy! Some really gorgeous wood, and great variety of designs. Very nice! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 9, 2016)

Very nice! You're no beginner!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 9, 2016)

Very cool! I'd warn you about the addictive nature of turning, but I think it may be too late.


----------



## Ken Martin (Dec 9, 2016)

Yeah, but what a way to go!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Dec 18, 2016)

Good work , I remember my dad doing work like that on his Lathe, good times.


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 18, 2016)

Love that walnut!


----------



## Ken Martin (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah, that is one cool piece of wood! I'd like to take credit for that, but I didn't put the figure in there. 

I have made a friend of a cabinet maker, CNC decorative trim mfr and he lets me pick through his drops. This was a piece he couldn't use....( but I could!!!) I've gotten some incredible stuff from him that was headed for his dumpster!

Thanks for the kind words, guys! Your opinions mean a lot to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

